# Question about tracks..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I just redid my tracks and it's 4 by 12 layout. Four lanes works fine and everything except one thing. When I drive the cars I see sparks near pick up shoes when I drive them it was never like that (not just one car - i used about 10 cars and all shows sparks). is that bad or tracks or rails needs cleaning? any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

WesJY said:


> I just redid my tracks and it's 4 by 12 layout. Four lanes works fine and everything except one thing. When I drive the cars I see sparks near pick up shoes when I drive them it was never like that (not just one car - i used about 10 cars and all shows sparks). is that bad or tracks or rails needs cleaning? any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:
> Wes



Could be cleaning the psarks are always there in some form could also be the rails have moved a bit casuing more arching.. send it all to me and I will check it out for you and return them in 20-30 years lol..
:thumbsup: 

Coach


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Check the rails where the track pieces join to make sure they are level. Clean your track and your pickups. I use 70-90% isopropyl alcohol to clean the track and a bronze wire brush on a slow speed dremel to clean the shoes. An eraser will work too. If the track rails are not shiny you may want to very lightly run 600 grit or higher sandpaper over them before cleaning them. Apply very little pressure, just enough to bring back the shine. Ideally you would have cleaned the mating surfaces on the track rails where they join before you put the pieces together. Applying LL track cleaner or rail-zip to the rails and joints after cleaning them helps keep them clean longer.
> 
> Here's another indicator. Run one car for a while and then look at the wear pattern on the pickups. It should be even along the entire length of the shoe step that is supposed to touch the rails. It should not just wear at the tip or the heel of the shoe. Almost all stock cars come with improperly adjusted pickups.
> 
> If all of this turns up nothing then you may have to look at your power. If you are running unregulated wall warts you will often see more sparking if you have added significantly more length to your track and you don't have jumpers.



I will do that. thanks man! i ll have to head to store and buy the alcohol and clean my tracks with it. i would use armor all wipes, wd-40 (but cant do that anymore it made the whole basement smell). I will try the alcohol. 

Wes


----------



## jester58 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sounds to me like it's your pickup shoe travel along with your rail height. Adjust your shoes to allow less travel. Stick with the wd-40. Also get a bright boy track cleaner. They are sold at any model train supply store. they are a miracle worker for cleaning rails.


----------

